# carry case



## boglevie (Dec 21, 2014)

Being brand new to guns, this may be a stupid question, and I apologize if it is.

Does anyone know of a nice carry case for the Glock 17? Not a fan of the one I will get when I pick up gun next week. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Personally, I think the Glock hardcase is just fine, but if you don't like it, then you can go get a Pelican or Plano box and cut the foam to fit, or go someplace like THIS to have it cut for you.
What do you object to about the Glock case?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Once you get all the extra crap out of the factory case, it works reasonable well for basic transport and storage. Personally, I generally use the padded side pouches in my range bags for transporting most of my pistols to and from the range, but there is usually a decent selection of soft and hard gun/pistol cases at any large gun shop or sporting goods store that sells handguns. Pick the one you like and go for it. You can get zippered cloth gun rugs or cheap plastic cases that make the factory Glock case seem like a metal vault by comparison, or semi-custom welded-aluminum luggage-style lockable cases that cost as much as the pistol. Or more.

If you will be taking your pistol to the range and shooting it on a semi-regular basis, though, I'd recommend looking into buying a good range bag. It will also give you a place to put your ear protection, shooting glasses, targets, tape/stapler, ammo, spare magazines, pen/paper, lubricant/cleaning gear, and other equipment that you want/need at the range. If you have it all in one place, in the bag you always take to the range, you probably won't ever end up at the range without eye or ear protection, or with a semi-auto pistol but no mags (not that I know anyone who's ever done that; no sir, never, not me).


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Google is our friend......
Amazon.com: handgun cases


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I like having a range bag seems to work well for carrying all necessary range items. Mine has MOLLE straps that I can add pouches, very handy.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

For storage in my safe, my handguns live in their native factory cases (with the exception of two of them). Like DJ Niner said, once you remove some of the extraneous stuff (the lock, the spent case, and the extra backstrap pieces) the standard case works quite well.

For trips to the range, I have a nice range bag that can carry several handguns, ammo, targets, and eyes and ears. It works for my rifles as well as handguns.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

My personal favorite is the Midway USA's pistol case... well made with a padded interior & plenty of magazine space (external). Price is fantastic at $8 to $12 depending on color/pattern. Fits into a range bag or backpack (my choice).


----------

